# God awful smelly golf shoes



## Darlophil (Sep 13, 2013)

As the weather starts to draw in with autumn arriving and feet start to become ever more soggy (too many trips to the rough) how do you deal with the smell that lives in your shoes?

I've tried leaving them in the car boot for the next round but then the smell hits me the next time I play which sends my 1st tee shot OOB.  I've tried leaving them out to dry but they don't usually get long enough to dry before I'm playing again.  I've tried spraying them with febreeze but that didn't work (maybe the smell overpowered the febreeze).

The next step is trying talcum powder to draw out the moisture.

Buying new shoes isn't an option as I've only had these about 5 weeks or so

Any tips?


----------



## Keeno (Sep 13, 2013)

Stuff them with newspaper till they dry out, then spray with antibacterial shoe spray.

But if they already stink, prob best throwing them away


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 13, 2013)

Take them home, pack newspaper in them to soak out the moisture and let them dry naturally. A good clean and a spray will help. Better still get a spare pair (or 15) and then you can rotate them


----------



## Twire (Sep 13, 2013)

If there that bad put some scrunched up newspaper in them after your game and don't leave them in your car they won't dry out in there. Talc will turn into a nasty paste.


----------



## Andy808 (Sep 13, 2013)

I used to suffer with this until I got a second pair and used them alternately giving them more time to dry out naturally.


----------



## Slab (Sep 13, 2013)

Been looking for a solution last couple of months for a 'friend' 

They've tried those odour neutraliser's sprays but no joy, talc powder doesn't work 

Latest one is car air fresheners, one in each shoe (been in for 5 days now so will ask what they're like for the weekend)


----------



## Darlophil (Sep 13, 2013)

Twire said:



			If there that bad put some scrunched up newspaper in them after your game and don't leave them in your car they won't dry out in there. Talc will turn into a nasty paste.
		
Click to expand...

Well the last thing I did before heading to work was...you guessed it, put talc in. I'll report back on paste issues this evening.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 13, 2013)

Also important to attack the source of the 'problem' which is your feet.

A quick spray of the anti-bacterial spray on the feet before you go out - and after too - a few times should help.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 13, 2013)

Buy a pair of Sealskinz socks, saves buying another pair of shoes.
Make sure you wash the socks after each round following the washing instructions carefully.

Result... dry unsmelly feet so unsmelly shoes.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 13, 2013)

You could always open a Cheese Shop 

Happy To Help, No need to thank me


----------



## Darlophil (Sep 13, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You could always open a Cheese Shop 

Happy To Help, No need to thank me 

Click to expand...


haha

Smell my cheese you mother! (can't beat a bit of partridge)


----------



## tsped83 (Sep 13, 2013)

Darlophil said:



			As the weather starts to draw in with autumn arriving and feet start to become ever more soggy (too many trips to the rough) how do you deal with the smell that lives in your shoes?

I've tried leaving them in the car boot for the next round but then the smell hits me the next time I play which sends my 1st tee shot OOB.  I've tried leaving them out to dry but they don't usually get long enough to dry before I'm playing again.  I've tried spraying them with febreeze but that didn't work (maybe the smell overpowered the febreeze).

The next step is trying talcum powder to draw out the moisture.

Buying new shoes isn't an option as I've only had these about 5 weeks or so

Any tips?
		
Click to expand...

Which shoes are they by the way? My Nike TW13s are the comfiest things going, but my go they stink after a round.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 13, 2013)

Just buy a new pair every round, and bin the old ones in the car park.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 13, 2013)

Fill with scrunched newspaper as already suggested, go out and buy some new insole thingies. Remove old smelly ones, fit new ones.
Job done.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 13, 2013)

Just a thought, but have you actually tried cleaning them? Once cleaned, stuff them with newspaper (but don't leave it in too long), let them dry naturally in the house and polish them frequently to keep the leather in good nick.


----------



## londonlewis (Sep 13, 2013)

newspaper to dry them out
then put mustard seeds in your shoes - it eliminates all odours.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 13, 2013)

londonlewis said:



			then put mustard seeds in your shoes - it eliminates all odours.
		
Click to expand...

*scratches chin with intrigue*

I use mustard seeds in chilli but in shoes? Surely it's madness


----------



## londonlewis (Sep 13, 2013)

Beezerk said:



			*scratches chin with intrigue*

I use mustard seeds in chilli but in shoes? Surely it's madness 

Click to expand...

I thought it was odd but apparently it works wonders for odours. 
I read it when a mate spilled a milky coffee in my car, which was hideous in the summer heat.


----------



## bozza (Sep 13, 2013)

I had the same problem with my Nike Lunars, no other golf shoes I had used to stink like these, even my work boots I sweat like mad in dont smell as bad. 

I used to wrap my in a plastic bag then bung them in the freezer for 24 hours, freezing them kills bacteria which is why they smell.


----------



## Sid Rixon IV (Sep 13, 2013)

Our course is notoriously wet in winter and my socks and shoes were always sodden.
Then I switched to Footjoy ankle boots (don't know model) to find a huge difference.
Dry feet, dry socks, dry inners.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 13, 2013)

bozza said:



			I had the same problem with my Nike Lunars, no other golf shoes I had used to stink like these, even my work boots I sweat like mad in dont smell as bad. 

I used to wrap my in a plastic bag then bung them in the freezer for 24 hours, freezing them kills bacteria which is why they smell.
		
Click to expand...

You must be single, Mrs H would never allow that


----------



## bozza (Sep 13, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			You must be single, Mrs H would never allow that 

Click to expand...

Or maybe I wear the trousers around the house!  haha.


----------



## cack_handed (Sep 13, 2013)

lumps of charcoal in paper bags place in both shoes and its meant to absorb the smell


----------



## John Boy Saint (Sep 13, 2013)

bozza said:



			I used to wrap my in a plastic bag then bung them in the freezer for 24 hours, freezing them kills bacteria which is why they smell.
		
Click to expand...

Nuking em in the Microwave for a minute or two will also work, any glues in the seam might run out But they won't smell anymore!

Bicarbonate of Soda will work better than Talc


----------



## Wolfman (Sep 13, 2013)

Try washing your feet more often !

If you are sweating that amount change your socks to the odour fresh type


----------



## bozza (Sep 14, 2013)

Wolfman said:



			Try washing your feet more often !

If you are sweating that amount change your socks to the odour fresh type
		
Click to expand...

But it can be the materials in the shoes that can cause them to smell worse, I've never really had a problem with smelly shoes but for some reason my Nike Lunars used to smell damp and not very pleasant even after drying them out and cleaning them. Other shoes which i left damp and didn't clean were fine.


----------



## bozza (Sep 14, 2013)

John Boy Saint said:



			Nuking em in the Microwave for a minute or two will also work, any glues in the seam might run out But they won't smell anymore!

Bicarbonate of Soda will work better than Talc
		
Click to expand...

Bit risky in the microwave if you ask me, could end up melting the glue and cause them to leak.

The freezer trick is safe, a friend of mine has some fancy jeans that you ain't supposed to wash and they recommend putting them in the freezer or burying them in the snow for 24 hours to kill off the bacteria which cause the smell. 

Just don't bury them in yellow snow!


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 14, 2013)

bozza said:



			Bit risky in the microwave if you ask me, could end up melting the glue and cause them to leak.

The freezer trick is safe, a friend of mine has some fancy jeans that you ain't supposed to wash and they recommend putting them in the freezer or burying them in the snow for 24 hours to kill off the bacteria which cause the smell. 

Just don't bury them in yellow snow!
		
Click to expand...

Freezer trick is also useful for children's soft toys that object to being washed


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 14, 2013)

North Mimms said:



			Freezer trick is also useful for children's soft toys that object to being washed
		
Click to expand...

Good shout mate, my daughter has a rather stinky cuddly toy pig thing she loves. The missus is scared to wash it in case she ruins it


----------



## GoBeavisLong (Sep 14, 2013)

I had the same problem with the Nike shoes i wore over summer. I took the insoles out and put them in a 30 degree wash and let them dry naturally. Then cleaned the insides of the shoe with warm water and a tiny splash of fairy liquid. Finally sprayed loads of Sholl shoe odour spray inside. Now they are as fresh as a daisy!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 14, 2013)

As an aside, I tried on a pair of Nike tw12 shoes yesterday. They are made out of the weirdest material known to man. Just couldn't like it. At all. They are just wrong, in so many ways. 

Only Â£65 but I couldn't do it.

And apparently they smell too.


----------



## daymond (Sep 14, 2013)

It might seem stupid but on QI yesterday they were talking about uses for cat litter. Put some in a pair of tights and stuff in shoes to kill odours.


----------

